# HORRIBLE experience!!



## becca81 (Dec 29, 2004)

I went to Florida during Christmas to visit some relatives.  On the way back, my husband and I stopped by a pet store in Ocala, FL.

I had already called, and was told that they had _G. rosea_, _A. seemani_, and _H. lividum_ in stock.

When I got there I noticed the pet store was very dirty, but decided to take a look at the tarantulas and see what they had.  Most of the Ts were in Kritter Keepers with this wood-type substrate that looked very inappropriate and uncomfortable.  The _H. lividum_ was kept on about .5 inches of substrate and was obviously trying to burrow.  It had made a burrow with its silk and was stretched out underneath it.  There was also a heat lamp pointed directly at a _G. rosea_.

I saw 2 _A. seemani_ and went to the look at them.  An employee (high-school kid) came over and asked me if I would like to hold one.

Kid:  "You want to hold it?"

Me:  "No, I really don't."

The kid starts taking the top off the Kritter Keeper.

Me:  "Please, no.  I don't want to hold it."

The kid puts his hand up to the side and prods the T into his hand.

Me:  "No, no, *no*.  A short fall could kill it.  I'd rather you leave it in the cage."

The kid keeps holding it and the T is very nervous.  It is running all over his hands and almosts falls, hanging on by one leg.  The kid puts the T back in the cage and shuts it.  Then the kid picks up the other _A. seemani_'s enclosure and begins to open it.

Me:  "No, just leave it in there.  I don't want anything to happen to it."

The kid still gets it out and starts to hold it.  This T is also very nervous and is running all around his hands.  It jumps from one hand to the other and then jumps to the floor.  Sure enough, its abdomen is ruptured.

I've never seen this happen before and it *really* bothered me.  The hemolymph was trickling out behind the T as it was walking around the floor.  The kid picks it up, it jumps again, and it falls again.  Now there is a considerable amount of blood on the floor and the entire  back end of the abdomen is split open.  I could see the "insides" hanging out, and the kid picked up the T again and put it back in the enclosure.

Kid:  "Man, I feel so bad.  I hold them a lot, but they usually don't do that."

Me:  "That is usually why it's not advisable to hold tarantulas."

Kid:  "Well, I have 4 at home.  My pinktoe has jumped before and fallen and its been okay."

Me:  "Your pinktoe is an arboreal species, and while a fall is not good for it, it is not as likely to kill it."

Kid:  "Man..."

Now the T is in its cage and is crawling all around, trying to climb up the walls.  The sharp wood substrate is sticking to the insides that are hanging out.  It probably died within the hour.

In the heat of the moment (without a lot of thought) I bought the other _A. seemani_ so that it wouldn't suffer the same fate.  It was put in a small box and my husband and I held it (the box) for the next 7 hours in the car.  I know I shouldn't have bought it, because I'm just encouraging the damn pet store to go out and get more Ts to kill, but I couldn't help myself.  I've still got the store's number, and I'm going to call them and ask for an email address or snail mail address so that I can mail them a care sheet and/or any other info that would be helpful.  They may not care, but I'm going to give it a shot.

Periodically on the way home, my husband I would say, "I just keep thinking about what that kid did..."

I've never seen a T die before, and it has stuck with me.  I was reading The Tarantula Keeper's Guide on the way home and read to my husband how it mentioned that while _A. seemani_ does not quickly bite, they are notoriously for being "jumpy."


----------



## shogun804 (Dec 29, 2004)

that is horrible...those damn pet shops... :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Lochala (Dec 29, 2004)

Poor thing, I wonder why most shops put t's in such horrible conditions.


----------



## Windchaser (Dec 29, 2004)

Lochala said:
			
		

> Poor thing, I wonder why most shops put t's in such horrible conditions.


Ignorance and lack of concern. But mostly ignorance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 29, 2004)

I understand it wasn't on purpose, but hey, he deserves anyway at least to try and jump between two water towers  for not listening at all...   That would teach him! Maybe I'd vote for lower buildings when I've calmed down a bit...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mimic58 (Dec 29, 2004)

perhaps it was diliberat using your own mora|ity to close the deal   i know id of bought the other to prevent the same fait , infact several of my T's where purchased to prevent there death in a pet shop corner though this is extream and*no dealer i use has ever killed a T ¡n such a careless way im sure some places want you to think its doomed if you dont buy it....


----------



## becca81 (Dec 29, 2004)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> I understand it wasn't on purpose, but hey, he deserves anyway at least to try and jump between two water towers  for not listening at all...   That would teach him! Maybe I'd vote for lower buildings when I've calmed down a bit...


What made me the most angry was that I told him many times to please NOT handle the T.  It just really made me mad that he was trying to show off and a T was killed because of it.

When I was checking out with the other T, the guy was getting some info and said, "Did you want the dropped one?"  Moron.


----------



## Sandra (Dec 29, 2004)

God, that's awful. Sorry you had to witness that. That kid really ought to lose his job (or at least be majorly reprimanded) because it does indeed seem like he was showing off.  How sad.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nivek (Dec 29, 2004)

I agree, he was definitely trying to act "macho". I just got an A. seemani recently at my local pet shop (which takes very good care of their inverts thankfully). I've held her twice, then I decided it best not to, because she is, in a word, psychotic. She attacks everything, even her water dish >_<. To be honest...I dont think I would be able to handle watching that poor tarantula leap to such a piteous fate


----------



## becca81 (Dec 29, 2004)

Nivek said:
			
		

> I agree, he was definitely trying to act "macho". I just got an A. seemani recently at my local pet shop (which takes very good care of their inverts thankfully). I've held her twice, then I decided it best not to, because she is, in a word, psychotic. She attacks everything, even her water dish >_<. To be honest...I dont think I would be able to handle watching that poor tarantula leap to such a piteous fate


It really did make me see *how quickly* something like this can happen.  He shouldn't have picked it up to begin with, but he should have certainly put it down when he saw it was nervous and running around.  The T was giving signals that it didn't want to be held.  

From what I've read, _A. seemani_ is very nervous and jumpy.  I am incredibly paranoid that it's going to happen to one of my Ts now after seeing how easily it happened to that one.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 29, 2004)

beccamillott or anybody who meets another show off - threaten to leave the shop emediatly if someone tries to show off again and leave if there is no indication that the person will leave the T in peace (and one piece). Because if you leave you don't give them any external incentive to pick it up in the first place.

Maybe come back 10min later when the situation has normalized and talk some sense into the person...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## metallica (Dec 29, 2004)

a spider sold, shop wins.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 29, 2004)

metallica said:
			
		

> a spider sold, shop wins.


Trust me, I know.  

I feel really bad about buying the other T.  As soon as we got into the car I said to my husband, "I shouldn't have bought it."

I just need to avoid going into these pet shops entirely...

If anyone lives near Ocala, FL, PM me.  I'd love to know if you've ever visited this place.


----------



## mimic58 (Dec 29, 2004)

I always say if you really must handle a T do so over a large soft area ie a pillow or cusion and never lift the T more than a few inches above  :wall: at kids&T's


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 29, 2004)

One could liken the shop attendants spider handling with what Micheal Jacksson did with his newborn baby when he held it out that hotel window to show it to the press... equally shocking in a way.


----------



## CherishYour_f8 (Dec 29, 2004)

I held my A.seemani 1 time(over a couch). I noticed how fast it was and how bad it wanted to escape me.It jumped out of my hand and onto the back rest of the couch.Learned my lesson within 10 seconds and havn't even considered picking it up again.(also learned T's can leap)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 29, 2004)

How far did it jump CherishYour_f8? Or anybody - how far does a mid sized ground dweller (mature) jump if nessessary?


----------



## becca81 (Dec 29, 2004)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> How far did it jump CherishYour_f8? Or anybody - how far does a mid sized ground dweller (mature) jump if nessessary?


The T that jumped at the store jumped out from his hand about 12 inches, and then fell about 4-5 feet down.


----------



## Nivek (Dec 30, 2004)

The 2 times I have held my A. seemani (named Zee, lol) She did very well. For the most part, she just sat relaxed in my hand, she did run up my sleeve a little, then I put her back in her aquarium.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PapaRoacher (Dec 30, 2004)

**deleted**


----------



## dotdman (Dec 30, 2004)

I would add something constructive, but various obsenities are overcrowding my thought processes...

...when will these people ever learn...

Kindest kindest,

Kevin P.


----------



## WolfMemnoch (Dec 30, 2004)

PapaRoacher said:
			
		

> I hate those bloody pet store employees...  They shouldn't be doing anything or preaching rediculous advise if they're not educated on the subject..


Totally agree. Unfortunately with most of these places, including one in my area, I know the issue is not with the employees so much as the owner of the shop. He intentionally hires high school kiddos, who know nothing, and probably won't protest to meager pay. I tried applying there to at least offer some hope of educating the morons on reptiles/arachnids, but to no avail. These are the types of owners that avoid knowledgeable people like the plague. :wall: 

In fact, I had one of them try to be smart to me today telling me things about how I should feed MY reptiles. I cut her off right there. :evil: 

I'll be laughing later tho. I happened to be in another store that made sure I didn't leave without an application in hand. They plan on making me a specialist and I am damn well going to leave my mark if they do return my call.


----------



## PapaRoacher (Dec 30, 2004)

**deleted**


----------



## chique (Dec 30, 2004)

Well guys n gals, this kinda stupidity riels me and it won't stop because people like that damn fool "know what they're doing", pah, yeah.
One day he'll go runnin home to mom to show her his swelling, blackening bite mark, saying, "the Tarantula never acted like that before".
BITE BITE BITE!!!!


----------



## BlkCat (Dec 30, 2004)

I was visiting my brother in Columbus, MS. We went to a SMALL pet shop. (1/2 of the pet store was selling music  ) Anyway, they had a reptile section full of emaciated or DEAD reptiles on display. I counted 4 dead reptiles  all together, And 1 lonely T. (G. Rosea) Kept in a 10 gallon with no water and bark chips. My brother, my b/f and I "talked" to the store owner about the dead animals. We got a reaction of "we just havent cleaned out the cages today" It was 4pm. Robby reacted with "it looks like u havent ever cleaned them!" When i said something about no food/water, crowded conditions and nasty everything, I got an I dont care reaction from her. Because we love animals; I guess we pushed her too far and were asked to leave. 
It was like what we said meant nothing. Like it didnt do any good.


----------



## BlkCat (Dec 30, 2004)

WolfMemnoch said:
			
		

> Totally agree. Unfortunately with most of these places, including one in my area, I know the issue is not with the employees so much as the owner of the shop. He intentionally hires high school kiddos, who know nothing, and probably won't protest to meager pay. I tried applying there to at least offer some hope of educating the morons on reptiles/arachnids, but to no avail. These are the types of owners that avoid knowledgeable people like the plague. :wall:
> 
> In fact, I had one of them try to be smart to me today telling me things about how I should feed MY reptiles. I cut her off right there. :evil:
> 
> I'll be laughing later tho. I happened to be in another store that made sure I didn't leave without an application in hand. They plan on making me a specialist and I am damn well going to leave my mark if they do return my call.


Well the problem is that most ppl that are trully educated about many differ aspects of animals that a store provides for are not going to settle for  the pay. I didnt go through 2 years of vet tech to work for minimum wage at Petsmart. I worked there during my 1st 2 years of college and had to constantly change  the cages that the reptiles were kept in. But of course "corporate" doesnt want it that way. I do feel bad about not working with those animals and being able to educate ppl that come in there. 
It is getting worse about high school kids taking jobs. A veternarian will hire a high school kid before a vet tech cause they only have to pay them $5.15 and hour. Whereas ppl like me are loosing jobs. I have had to go back to school and get a Science degree and am now in nursing school. I cant even find a "crap job" for now. Its like even the $5.15 jobs are becoming scarce.


----------



## Pandora®©™ (Dec 30, 2004)

I live in Ocala FL and I have been to that pet store least i think it is the one you are talking about I olny know of one that sells T and such and yes it's not very clean, I never have talked to a kid there but there is one lady that is very wise about T's and I'm going there today and I'm going to tell her about this, I'm sure she will have a fit.  Was it the one on HW 40 or Silver Springs Blvd same road?  that is where I get my crickets and so far they have treated me very well and gave me good advice, maybe it was someone they only hired for the holidays.  I'm so sorry you had to go though that and the T also, when I ask the lady she said no we don't allow ppl to handly any of the T's or anything else, even if they buy it, she said after they get it home theres nothing I can do but but I do advice them not to, while there here no one touches them.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 30, 2004)

Pandora®©™ said:
			
		

> I live in Ocala FL and I have been to that pet store least i think it is the one you are talking about I olny know of one that sells T and such and yes it's not very clean, I never have talked to a kid there but there is one lady that is very wise about T's and I'm going there today and I'm going to tell her about this, I'm sure she will have a fit.  Was it the one on HW 40 or Silver Springs Blvd same road?  that is where I get my crickets and so far they have treated me very well and gave me good advice, maybe it was someone they only hired for the holidays.  I'm so sorry you had to go though that and the T also, when I ask the lady she said no we don't allow ppl to handly any of the T's or anything else, even if they buy it, she said after they get it home theres nothing I can do but but I do advice them not to, while there here no one touches them.


Yeah, it was on Silver Springs Blvd, in the Staples plaza.  It was a young high-school boy with longish hair.  Go look at how their Ts are kept!  They have a heat lamp on one, and the substrate is very inappropriate.  The _H. lividum_ is kept with little substrate and a huge sponge (dried up) in its water bowl.

I just hope that the managers/workers can be educated.


----------



## rathjinn (Dec 30, 2004)

**

it sounds like he did it to show off.jerk.
ignorance mixed with ego is a bad mix to start with.
but it's true.....sold a spider...shop wins unfortunately.
it's a pity that the T died to his not listening.


----------



## Nivek (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow, lol. I'm in highschool, and im starting to feel guilty for applying to work at the local pet shop >_< (of course, they said they'd hire me when i graduated, so i guess ill be forgiven)


----------



## becca81 (Dec 30, 2004)

Nivek said:
			
		

> Wow, lol. I'm in highschool, and im starting to feel guilty for applying to work at the local pet shop >_< (of course, they said they'd hire me when i graduated, so i guess ill be forgiven)


Not all high school kids are immature, stupid, etc.  It's just that a lot of them don't have a lot of experience and don't seem to care.  They aren't paid much, so they don't have a lot of incentive to do a good job.

I worked for PetSmart when I was a senior in high school and loved my job.  I didn't care about the money, but I enjoyed helping people and talking to people about their pets.  I ended up as an obedience instructor and held training classes.

I did a lot of research on my own to be able to tell people about their pets, and bought lots myself.  If you CARE about what you are doing, then you'll probably do a good job.  If it's just a job that you're not paid well for, then you probably don't care.


----------



## spiderdood (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow, that really sucks! I live in Ocala and go to that store 3 times a week to buy crickets and mice. I know what guy your talking about, he hasn't been there that long. What an idiot! I've tried talking to a few different people in there about the way they keep their T's and they just don't seem interested in doing it right. There is one girl in there that doesn't mind taking advice about the subject and I believe really cares but I dont think shes in charge of the T's. I almost bought that cobalt today because its a male and I have a female I'd like to breed later. I'll wait for the price to come down more. It would have been nice to meet you and your husband and talk T's. Anyway, good luck with that A. seemanni. Im half tempted to print this thread and take it to them so they know how people perceive their store and some of the idiots that work there but it probably wouldn't matter!


----------



## Pandora®©™ (Dec 31, 2004)

I was in there today, and guess what, I talked to the same kid, he even told me about the one he droped.  They had just gotton some new snakes and such in and where unpacking.  The only had a few T's one was a Colbet blue but it was a male, all the ones they had where male's and thay all had not near the homes they needed.  I didn't buy anything from them needless to say, I really went in there looking for a Red Tail Boa but they didn't have any.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 31, 2004)

Sarcasm warning! 

spiderdood: You could always wait until they've broken some of the cobalts legs! They surely DROP the price then!   :wall:


----------



## Pandora®©™ (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh wow that's great to know someone from on here lives in the same town as we do.  I found a new pet store yesterday and it was very well put together,  I bought my Rosie from there and she is in great shape.  They don't have much yet as they are just getting moved in but I can tell it's going to be one that really cares even took my name and address when I bought mine.  It's on N Pine Blvd in Fairfield Plaza I think was the name of the plaza.  I'll look for the card and let you know the name and addy. They had a Cobalt also female and I really wanted her but it wasn't in my price range this time.  Get in touch with me and maybe we can meet sometime and talk T's. I'm new to all this so any and all help is welcome.  I love my new Rosie, and man can she eat!!! lol at least I hope she is a she, I mean I did name her Rosie lol


----------



## spiderdood (Dec 31, 2004)

Cirith Ungol: Maybe they charge by the leg and then I would get a good deal

Pandora: Iv'e been to that store to pretty regular also, I only live about a mile from it.  I like to check in every week or so to see whats new. Someone we know just bought that store and has big plans for it. I hope it works out for him, we need more respectable pet store owners who care more about the animals than the profit margin! 
  Maybe some time you can come by and see our 'city farm'. Right now we have 25 T's, 4 scorpions, 4 snakes, one of which is a red tail boa, 1 chameleon, and 1 silly rabbit


----------



## becca81 (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm glad there's another store opening up down there!  I have relatives in Orlando and Gainsville and visit that area occasionally.  I need to check out the other one the next time I visit.

I felt bad for the Cobalt.  He just looked miserable huddled in that KK.


----------



## WolfMemnoch (Dec 31, 2004)

BlkCat said:
			
		

> Well the problem is that most ppl that are trully educated about many differ aspects of animals that a store provides for are not going to settle for  the pay. I didnt go through 2 years of vet tech to work for minimum wage at Petsmart.
> Whereas ppl like me are loosing jobs. I have had to go back to school and get a Science degree and am now in nursing school. I cant even find a "crap job" for now. Its like even the $5.15 jobs are becoming scarce.



I hear you and you bring up yet another valid point. My S.O. went through much of the same. He took college courses to become a wetlands management/ranger, then found out they were the wrong classes, so the most he could ever be considered is an advanced landscaper at best. And due to some issues down here, most of those wetlands jobs were cut off. He had to settle for another field with hopes of getting his own business kicking... overall his degree is worthless. 

Given the circumstances with jobs being few and none down here, anything is good for me no matter the pay, but I learned the first time around, I'd rather do something I enjoy. In fact, I just received word I have the job for the specialist position - starting at $7.50, which is $1.00 less than most security guard's starting pay around here. Sad...


----------



## becca81 (Dec 31, 2004)

WolfMemnoch said:
			
		

> I hear you and you bring up yet another valid point. My S.O. went through much of the same. He took college courses to become a wetlands management/ranger, then found out they were the wrong classes, so the most he could ever be considered is an advanced landscaper at best. And due to some issues down here, most of those wetlands jobs were cut off. He had to settle for another field with hopes of getting his own business kicking... overall his degree is worthless.
> 
> Given the circumstances with jobs being few and none down here, anything is good for me no matter the pay, but I learned the first time around, I'd rather do something I enjoy. In fact, I just received word I have the job for the specialist position - starting at $7.50, which is $1.00 less than most security guard's starting pay around here. Sad...


What job are you doing exactly?


----------



## WolfMemnoch (Dec 31, 2004)

beccamillott said:
			
		

> What job are you doing exactly?


Something I'm not exactly thrilled with mentioning given the mixed feelings most share, Petco, as a reptile/exotic specialist. (split between two stores) But due to my volunteering backround with many sanctuaries, having training in everything from Big Cats and Wolves to General Domestic animals, they're listening to the little things I've mentioned. Even have them revisiting those outdated care sheets since I noticed a lot of bad info on most of them. That's the way things stand at the moment. It's a better atmosphere from my previous work habitat in an entertainment warehouse that shipped online orders. They eventually went downhill and laid everyone off.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that at least one PetCo has someone who cares working in their specialty department.  Hopefully you can make a difference, however small it may be!


----------



## WolfMemnoch (Dec 31, 2004)

beccamillott said:
			
		

> I'm glad to hear that at least one PetCo has someone who cares working in their specialty department.  Hopefully you can make a difference, however small it may be!


That's my plan.   

It's a new store too, with upper management that actually listens.  
I couldn't help but roll my eyes when their current person said to watch out for the "jumping biting" B. Smithi and when I started spouting off info, they didn't let me leave without an application. They're basically the newest chain to hit this area and expanding. I have 2 managers fighting over me. Needless to say, that horribly evil Smithi is sitting in my house now. And she's a sweetie who just needed to get away from those 24hr lights.


----------



## Lochala (Dec 31, 2004)

There is a pet store inside San Antonio called River City Exotics. The employees are very experienced with all of the animals that are carried in the store and I am very pleased with that.


----------



## WolfMemnoch (Dec 31, 2004)

Lochala said:
			
		

> River City Exotics.


If memory serves me well. I believe I've seen their advert in a herp magazine. Unfortunately, most smaller stores that specialize in something don't survive too well out here. I wish this weren't the case. I'd love to have a thriving place to meander to, if just to chat.


----------



## bluocean (Aug 14, 2016)

Indeed you did help the shop. However, I do agree that you could have possibly saved that T's life from something like that fall. I honestly don't want to think of the other things that those T's could've died from.


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice sentiments bro. 


This thread is long dead though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## bluocean (Aug 14, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Nice sentiments bro.
> 
> 
> This thread is long dead though.


Haha, yes, I am aware. Just putting myself out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TarantulasWorld (Aug 15, 2016)

And this is why people shouldnt really buy from petshops


----------



## Formerphobe (Aug 15, 2016)

TarantulasWorld said:


> And this is why people shouldnt really buy from petshops


Yeah, not much has changed in the past 12 years.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## bluocean (Aug 15, 2016)

Formerphobe said:


> Yeah, not much has changed in the past 12 years.


It's sad, really. These poor creatures have to suffer through just because businesses want money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 15, 2016)

Why did you reply to a dead thread when 3 threads just like this have been made recently in the last 6 months???

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (Aug 15, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Why did you reply to a dead thread when 3 threads just like this have been made recently in the last 6 months???


Free country?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 15, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> Free country?


Sorry, I come from North Korea. We don't have your "Freedoms"

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mistertim (Aug 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1 | Award 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 15, 2016)

Hah! I pee'd.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

